# NEW WORLD RECORD



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

Well Done Keith Cowie and R B Motorsport.

It looks like in all fairness you have smashed Veilsides record with a 12.7 sec 0-300 kph!!!!!!!!!!

Well Done. Unbelievable achievment, absolutely amazing.

Congratulations 

Wendi


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers!!! I was fairly happy to have helped Keith achieve one of the goals he's been after for a while (I think the actual time may have been 12.4seconds???????????). I can't remember all the figures but it was something like :- 

1.8 60ft
0-100mph in 4 sec
0-150mph in 8 sec
0-200mph in 14 sec

and the most impressive for me 0-207mph in 1270ft thats 0.5mile!!!!!!!!

A bit gutted we didn't get to run after, was looking forward to a good battle with Tim.


----------



## Saborion (Apr 5, 2005)

Sick!

Congratulations.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well done Keith and the guys at R.B. :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Words fail. Stunning achievement!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*.....*

wat about heat treatments??? they went over the quater mile line over 300km...shouldnt they by rite get the record?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

jesus son ofGod said:


> wat about heat treatments??? they went over the quater mile line over 300km...shouldnt they by rite get the record?


I think the 0-300kph record is supposed to be for a street car. In claiming this I am assuming they are using "street tires" (ie, Nittos at best) and pump gas?

Heat Treatments did it in under 7.5s so for an open class GTR they have it well and truly pegged hahaha


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cord said:


> Cheers!!! I was fairly happy to have helped Keith achieve one of the goals he's been after for a while (I think the actual time may have been 12.4seconds???????????). I can't remember all the figures but it was something like :-
> 
> 1.8 60ft
> 0-100mph in 4 sec
> ...


Damn that's impressive. 0-207mph in half a mile is outrageous !


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Great result for Keith, a big well done:clap:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

0-100mph in 4 seconds, jeebus.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Unbelievable:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I'd love a view of the dials while that's happening. It's almost too hard to imagine.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

0 -11 in 4 sec`s, outstanding. 
A big thumbs up:thumbsup:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Those figures are incredible. Well done to all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

welll done


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Well done :clap:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Cord said:


> and the most impressive for me 0-207mph in 1270ft thats 0.5mile!!!!!!!!


1270ft is less than 0.25 mile - that really would be fast.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Congratulations to all who were involved in the effort...

Makes us all proud to keep the GTR flag flying


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Another bollox record that the worlds Skyline community has come up with 

Not taking anything away from the figures, simply stunning. Awesome achievement by Kieth and his team. :smokin: 

But a world record? Come on.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

0..to 100mph....

in 4 seconds!?!?!!?! 

:bowdown1:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> Another bollox record that the worlds Skyline community has come up with
> 
> Not taking anything away from the figures, simply stunning. Awesome achievement by Kieth and his team. :smokin:
> 
> But a world record? Come on.


That's a bit harsh isn't it?

The only person to mention the world record part [which I assume, was applicable to skylines only] was Wendi, the originator of this thread.

Besides with times like that I would imagine that Keith Cowie and R B Motorsport are up there with the best of them, chr1st they would even give NASA a run for their money with those kind of figures!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Luckham said:


> Besides with times like that I would imagine that Keith Cowie and R B Motorsport are up there with the best of them, chr1st they would even give NASA a run for their money with those kind of figures!!!


they certainly give VW a run for their money, the veyron does 0-300 kmh (186mph) in 18.6 seconds..200mph is a bit further away, probs 20ish...

well done:thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

jesus son ofGod said:


> wat about heat treatments??? they went over the quater mile line over 300km...shouldnt they by rite get the record?


Firstly I'm not a Christian & I don't subscribe to religion - but what gives you the right to *hide *behind the distasteful banner of _Jesus son of God _on this forum? 

If you had mentioned Mohammed instead, then you would probably have several hundred fatwa’s against you right now. 

Just becuase the Christian religion is tolerant, doesn't mean you should blindly take the p1ss out of it and rub it in it's face.

Grow up will you & show some respect for other peoples faith..


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Not taking anything away from those figures, absolutely stunning results, from an hugely powerful car.

However.........
For me a world record needs to be overseen by a creditable organisation involved in these matters. There also needs to be a spec for others to be able to challenge fairly. No doubt, arguments will arise on use of fuels, N2O, tyre type, windspeed, equipment calibratrion, level of road surface, etc ,etc ad infinitum.


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*hi*



Lith said:


> I think the 0-300kph record is supposed to be for a street car. In claiming this I am assuming they are using "street tires" (ie, Nittos at best) and pump gas?
> 
> Heat Treatments did it in under 7.5s so for an open class GTR they have it well and truly pegged hahaha



but keiths car aint no street car at all, its a drag car that entered ina street race so to speak....so thats not really the same then is it!! i very much doubt keiths car is running on pump gas either...so then in my opinion (weather you go by the rule book or not) no record was set at all because there are so many GTR'S quicker than that in japan that do loww 8sec quater miles! sure the world record quater mile for street tyres is held by croydon wholesalers in aus with 8.5 i think, and thats street tyres, imagine wat that would do the 300km in!


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

Luckham said:


> Firstly I'm not a Christian & I don't subscribe to religion - but what gives you the right to *hide *behind the distasteful banner of _Jesus son of God _on this forum?
> 
> If you had mentioned Mohammed instead, then you would probably have several hundred fatwa’s against you right now.
> 
> ...


excuse me what have you got against muppets? for your information jim henson and frank oz poured there heart into creating some of televisions most lovable characters and you've used the term like a swear word...



YOUR THE FCUKIN MUPPET!!!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

jesus son ofGod said:


> excuse me what have you got against Muppets? for your information jim henson and frank oz poured there heart into creating some of televisions most lovable characters and you've used the term like a swear word...
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR THE FCUKIN MUPPET!!!


Please note I have amended my original post to reflect this, you are correct in your sentiment that it is unfair on Muppets to use their name in vain in this instance.

I will simply call you an assh0le instead.

Oh and it's obvious that you are a full time, long term user of this forum.. 

Why therefore do you feel the need to hide behind that frankly ridiculous avatar??


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*........*



Luckham said:


> Please note I have amended my original post to reflect this, you are correct in your sentiment that it is unfair on Muppets to use their name in vain in this instance.
> 
> I will simply call you an assh0le instead.
> 
> ...



Assholes the best you can do??? your boring me now.....
NOT VERY BRIGHT EITHER ARE WE EHH, i joined this forum in may 07 and have left 7posts, your obviously someone with far to much time on your hands with your 1119 posts....

now im done with this clown, enjoy sitting at home crying over my forum name while you sit in your playroom and masterbate at the god squad using your own tears as lubricant!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

come on children, play nice!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Assholes the best you can do??? your boring me now.....
> NOT VERY BRIGHT EITHER ARE WE EHH, i joined this forum in may 07 and have left 7posts, your obviously someone with far to much time on your hands with your 1119 posts....
> 
> now im done with this clown, enjoy sitting at home crying over my forum name while you sit in your playroom and masterbate at the god squad using your own tears as lubricant!!!


:GrowUp:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

congrats to keith on the achievement.


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

this forums ful of bitchy opinionated people anyway so why not play them at there own game!!

taken waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously!! 

as for me, the dog dont bite....unless u ask him to!!


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

kingsley said:


> I'd love a view of the dials while that's happening. It's almost too hard to imagine.


we filmed it in-car, should be pretty spectacular.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

If you needed a definition of 'thread crapping' then this thread would be great.

Well done guys.


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

Cord said:


> Cheers!!! I was fairly happy to have helped Keith achieve one of the goals he's been after for a while (I think the actual time may have been 12.4seconds???????????). I can't remember all the figures but it was something like :-
> 
> 1.8 60ft
> 0-100mph in 4 sec
> ...



Wow, Thats seriously impressive stuff!! :smokin:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> However.........
> For me a world record needs to be overseen by a creditable organisation involved in these matters. There also needs to be a spec for others to be able to challenge fairly. No doubt, arguments will arise on use of fuels, N2O, tyre type, windspeed, equipment calibratrion, level of road surface, etc ,etc ad infinitum.


Fair Enough.. 



jesus son ofGod said:


> Assholes the best you can do??? your boring me now.....
> NOT VERY BRIGHT EITHER ARE WE EHH, i joined this forum in may 07 and have left 7posts, your obviously someone with far to much time on your hands with your 1119 posts....
> 
> now im done with this clown, enjoy sitting at home crying over my forum name while you sit in your playroom and masterbate at the god squad using your own tears as lubricant!!!


You are not even worthy of a response, you fcuking cretin..


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Assholes the best you can do??? your boring me now.....
> NOT VERY BRIGHT EITHER ARE WE EHH, i joined this forum in may 07 and have left 7posts, your obviously someone with far to much time on your hands with your 1119 posts....
> 
> now im done with this clown, enjoy sitting at home crying over my forum name while you sit in your playroom and masterbate at the god squad using your own tears as lubricant!!!


I can see your going to have a long stay here at GTROC :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Very well done on the time.
I think we need some video footage though 

Read this before posting guys


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

jesus son ofGod said:


> this forums ful of bitchy opinionated people anyway


you included....

Anyways, big well done to Mr C and all who helped him in, does it really matter if its a world record? Im quite sure Keith couldt give a f**k he'll just be over the moon with numbers like that. :bowdown1:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Assholes the best you can do??? your boring me now.....
> NOT VERY BRIGHT EITHER ARE WE EHH, i joined this forum in may 07 and have left 7posts, your obviously someone with far to much time on your hands with your 1119 posts....
> 
> now im done with this clown, enjoy sitting at home crying over my forum name while you sit in your playroom and masterbate at the god squad using your own tears as lubricant!!!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

As far as I know the record is for any skyline (road legal or not) but with road legal tyres. As with most things drag related the "road legal" aspect is of american descent and therefore DOT approved tyres.

Keith ran on DOT approved tyres (as have all the other cars) and this is the only stipulation.

All this talk of a cars legality, fuel, N2O etc is of no concern. If anyone thinks this record is a "load of rubbish" then fine, ignore it and don't compete. To Keith (and us at RB) it was a goal we set out to reach, and have done. End of story.

As for draging on road legals the record is indeed 8.5, this is another "record" we are chasing. Our current best time is 8.8 so we aren't "that" far from achieveing that goal as well.

Yes there are probably quite a few skylines that could do extremely well in the 0-300, but at the end of the day they haven't. We have.

As for all the cr4p on this thread, do us a favour, set your own world record, have a thread about it and talk sh1t on there.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Here is a video of the veilside car YouTube - veilside r33 0/300km/h 

The Veilside R1 Drag car held the record for the fastest Skyline in the world for the *0-300kph on street radials * BTW these times were also not done on a drag strip.
On the video the veilside car runs a *13.7 sec* with some type of timing gear strapped to the back of it, word has it that Veilsides best time was 13.0/13.1 sec but i cant find that info anywhere to prove that ???

Keith and his Team went faster than the Veilside R1 Drag cars time yesterday doing the *0-300 in 12.7 sec* using the very best GPS timing kit made by datron.

There is a Skyline top 10 list for 0-300kph on Marios site but it seems to be down atm pity because if you were to look at the list of cars you would see that all of these cars run on race gas fuel.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Luckham said:


> Besides with times like that I would imagine that Keith Cowie and R B Motorsport are up there with the best of them, chr1st they would even give NASA a run for their money with those kind of figures!!!


Funny you say that, 'cos it looked like he was going into orbit when he took off up that drag strip! :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Cord said:


> As far as I know the record is for any skyline (road legal or not) but with road legal tyres. As with most things drag related the "road legal" aspect is of american descent and therefore DOT approved tyres.
> 
> Keith ran on DOT approved tyres (as have all the other cars) and this is the only stipulation.
> 
> ...


I am with Cord on this. 

If you cant do it shut the **** up. 

I was there in the other lane and ran a 10.7 beside Keith. I left the line a good second or two ahead of Keith and he passed me only a few yards for the 1/4 marker like i was stopped. His result is awesome.

Well done to Rod Bell top man. Cord for the 1000's hours gone into the car.
Keith for having the will to do it and everyone else who helped along the way.

Robbie


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats to Keith, RB and all who had success at TOTB yesterday. Was a great day and the weather stayed ! Keiths record is fantastic, also huge congrats to Mick who i couldnt be happier for on his 9 second breakthrough!

Also big congrats to Roger Clark Motorsport. Like RB Motorsport they are an outfit who are very quiet with what they do, and actions speak louder than words on both fronts. 

a 0-300km/h record is something new to us all, i had seen videos of the veilside run on YouTube and its an amazing result and record to break, which was set and held previously by a VERY well known Japanese outfit. To have this record held by a UK / Scotsman now, is fantastic. 
People at TOTB 8 out of 10 times are individuals who are competeing to the best of their potential, i guess the likes of Andy Forrest, Simon Norris etc have a little extra benefit, but Keith Cowie, Mick Begley, Hugh Keir, Joel English, etc all do this in their own time, and develop their cars to the best of their ability / finances to an outstanding standard. 

I would guess Keith will have had some sort of logging equipment in use while doing this record, and from all accounts have no reason to think he would bullshi7 about something like this. 

Its also amazing to see that after spending years with Abbey, just by changing tuner and trying something different with someone else, and putting his faith in another outfit, Mick has finally broken the 9. It actually goes to show how many class outfits there are for modifying and tuning Skylines in the UK now....

Watch out Japan, Keith, Mick and co are coming to get ya !!

Oh and closely followed by Cord with his streaky fake tan legs !! :chuckle:


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

JulesS14200 said:


> Cord said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers!!! I was fairly happy to have helped Keith achieve one of the goals he's been after for a while (I think the actual time may have been 12.4seconds???????????). I can't remember all the figures but it was something like :-
> ...


The 60ft isn't. I'd expect Keith to be able to take the best part of 0.5secs off the 60ft alone. The runs I saw from Keith yesterday weren't brillaint (9s compared to 8s) So I'd expect Keith to be able to knock another chunk off that record. Possibly sub 12s.:thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Excellent result & fantastic time - well done Keith/cord etc :clap:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

AnsonDobber said:


> I would guess Keith will have had some sort of logging equipment in use while doing this record, and from all accounts have no reason to think he would bullshi7 about something like this.


Yes, Datron speed measuring equipment, so there is no questioning the times, and that Keith has indeed shattered the Veilside record. However, just because Veilside claimed it was a world record, doesn't mean a world record has been broken, more an un-official Skyline record.

I'm sure Keith is keen to arrange another run with a santioning body like Guiness Book of World Records, etc to make it an official record. The car looks capable of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> Yes, Datron speed measuring equipment, so there is no questioning the times, and that Keith has indeed shattered the Veilside record. However, just because Veilside claimed it was a world record, doesn't mean a world record has been broken, more an un-official Skyline record.
> 
> I'm sure Keith is keen to arrange another run with a santioning body like Guiness Book of World Records, etc to make it an official record. The car looks capable of it.:thumbsup:


NISFAN

That sounds better 

So keith owns the fastest 0-300 kph skyline in the world on street tyres.

Come on Renton we cant wait to see all the data


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Great result from Keith and all at Rod Bell's .....:thumbsup: 
they even managed to fit me in for a full service & MOT on Thursday.
Thanks to John for your time (single handed  ) and to Rod for a bacon & egg butty.

Cheers fellas

Chris


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

jesus son ofGod said:


> sure the world record quater mile for street tyres is held by croydon wholesalers in aus with 8.5 i think, and thats street tyres, imagine wat that would do the 300km in!


WTF. Croydens Wholesaler's old GTR was a NZ car!!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Cord said:


> As for draging on road legals the record is indeed 8.5, this is another "record" we are chasing. Our current best time is 8.8 so we aren't "that" far from achieveing that goal as well.


The fastest Skyline on DOT tires I am aware of is a R32 GT-R in the UAE which has done 8.2-8.3...


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i think the datron timing results will be available as soon as renton has time, its been a mega weekend for them and he's prob not back home yet still!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to take my hat off to ya Keith, unreal. Watching you launch the R32 at TOTB was the one of the greatest moments of the weekend. Much deserved WORLD RECORD, I always knew R32'S where the quickest

Brill


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

HUGE WELL DONE to Keith, Tim, Mick and their tuners, as well as the efforts from other Skyline owners. 

Perhaps most people will fail to realise how much blood, sweat and tears goes into building and driving a truly competitive car. Imagine being in their shoes and seeing the negative comments people can make here...  

As a community of GT-R owners and enthusiasts we should all just recognise their efforts and give them the support they deserve!  

Miguel.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

what he ^^^ said. totally agree. congrats guys.
whenever someone does something great, there are always people trying to bring them down again. although you guys will probably still be on a high to give a shit. well done.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Outstanding result - congrats to the whole team!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

jesus son ofGod said:


> this forums ful of bitchy opinionated people anyway so why not play them at there own game!!
> 
> taken waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously!!
> 
> as for me, the dog dont bite....unless u ask him to!!


Either way they still have to be put down afterwards.



jesus son ofGod said:


> but keiths car aint no street car at all, its a drag car that entered ina street race so to speak....so thats not really the same then is it!! i very much doubt keiths car is running on pump gas either...so then in my opinion (weather you go by the rule book or not) no record was set at all because there are so many GTR'S quicker than that in japan that do loww 8sec quater miles! sure the world record quater mile for street tyres is held by croydon wholesalers in aus with 8.5 i think, and thats street tyres, imagine wat that would do the 300km in!


1. The Croydon Wholesalers car used N2O, so it's up for grabs whether its engine would have blown by the time it reached 300kph. 

2. Despite having the fastest quarter time, their terminal speed was lower than the Veilside car, so likely wouldn't have been quicker to 300kph anyway.

3. You need to be crucified.


Well done to Keith, Cord & Rod for the times (and for largely ignoring the sudden influx of faecal parasites like the one above).


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Fast Guy said:


> The 60ft isn't. I'd expect Keith to be able to take the best part of 0.5secs off the 60ft alone. The runs I saw from Keith yesterday weren't brillaint (9s compared to 8s) So I'd expect Keith to be able to knock another chunk off that record. Possibly sub 12s.:thumbsup:


That's possibly the most impressive part. Keith beat the 300kph record despite getting a slower start than the rivals. Huge top end power there!:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I know there is some politics going on between this forum and GTR Owners which I'd rather not get involved with if I can help it.

I hope I'm not doing the wrong thing by highlighting that I've just posted up detailed data of the run in question at
http://www.*********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=935

Judging by the copyright info that's been added, Keith doesn't want it copied for use on other forums.

I'm cool with his request for the time being - as it was him who kindly allowed us (I wont say who 'us' is because I've been told off for that on here before) to time the car. As the original copyright owner, I will post details on here, if they're wanted, at a later date.

As we're all Skyline owners and enthusiasts, I thought it would be in everyone's interest if this info/link was available..?

Regards


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Simply, utterly brilliant. 

I remember watching the Veilside clip a few years ago, thinking how it was possible for a road car to go so fast. Keith and RB / Cord etc's work has to be recognised as one amazing feat. Well done, and along with all the other high powered GTR owners, thanks for entertaining us with what tuning these cars is capable of.


----------



## Dr Smith (Oct 30, 2006)

Cord said:


> Cheers!!! I was fairly happy to have helped Keith achieve one of the goals he's been after for a while (I think the actual time may have been 12.4seconds???????????). I can't remember all the figures but it was something like :-
> 
> 1.8 60ft
> 0-100mph in 4 sec
> ...




Erm......300 kmph = 186.4 mph


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Dr Smith said:


> Erm......300 kmph = 186.4 mph


Well done.
And I can confirm that 186.4mph was achieved in 12.474sec


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Dr Smith said:


> Erm......300 kmph = 186.4 mph


No sh1t sherlock!!!!  I was just quoting some of the other figures.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Dr Smith said:


> Erm......300 kmph = 186.4 mph


I can see how you earned a PhD.


----------



## Dr Smith (Oct 30, 2006)

Well if a world record is being claimed its only fair.

Roy Castle & Norris McWirter (spelling) were a lot stricter with things such as bubble gum ballons. They wouldn't have stood for it


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Dr Smith, I'm really baffled about what you're misunderstanding is here.

The record was the 0-300kmh portion of the run but Cord was simply posting other stats about the same run such as how long he took to reach 100mph etc.

The 0-300kmh was achieved in 12.474s (which is probably precise enough for Mr McWhirter) and then he continued to accelerate, taking another 1.5 seconds (approx) to reach 200mph, therefore 0-200mph in approx 14s.


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are the photos of them about to do the run.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

200mph was 14.7secs IIRC.

Insanely fast.


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

SteveN said:


> 200mph was 14.7secs IIRC.
> 
> Insanely fast.


SteveN

Do you know the distance it took to get to 200 mph


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I was stood near the car when she TOOK OFF Jesus never seen anything like that in my life the way the car just went.
Balls of steel to do that shit. 
Especially in that distance. Bad enough doing it in a mile but to do it in half the distance well.

WELL DONE KEITH.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

VIDEO OF THIS??!


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Here you go YouTube - totb 6


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

As i seem to be full of really dumb ass question this summer, i may as well go for the full house!!;-)
Ok, why is the rear of Keiths bumper cut out like that? Is this for some sort of aero benfits? Surely it can`t be weight saving as what would that section add to the car?
Just curious to know why its cut out like that.
jas


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Stunning!!*

That time is simply unreal!!!

the car squats as on launch the entire way down the strip!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Jason abz said:


> As i seem to be full of really dumb ass question this summer, i may as well go for the full house!!;-)
> Ok, why is the rear of Keiths bumper cut out like that? Is this for some sort of aero benfits? Surely it can`t be weight saving as what would that section add to the car?
> Just curious to know why its cut out like that.
> jas


Under the rear of the car has had some aero work done, the cut out bumper is to let the air out.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cord I think you need to update your signature

Builder of the fastest skyline (well it was until Tim p1ssed on my chips!!!) in Europe 


*Builder of the World Record Holding 0-300 kph skyline*


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Cheers Cord.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

*Some data from Keith's 0-200run*

Time(s), Speed( mph), Distance(ft), GPSTime, GPSDate, #sats
1.226, 30.00, 26.50, 14:18:20.228, 29/07/2007, 9
1.828, 46.03, 60.00, 14:18:20.830, 29/07/2007, 9 (60ft)
2.539, 60.00, 114.99, 14:18:21.541, 29/07/2007, 9
2.611, 62.14, 121.22, 14:18:21.613, 29/07/2007, 9 (100km/h)
4.346, 100.00, 330.53, 14:18:23.348, 29/07/2007, 9
8.085, 150.00, 1024.58, 14:18:27.087, 29/07/2007, 9
9.364, 163.73, 1320.00, 14:18:28.366, 29/07/2007, 9 (1/4 mile)
14.333, 197.78, 2640.00, 14:18:33.334, 29/07/2007, 9 (1/2 mile)
14.751, 200.00, 2762.09, 14:18:33.753, 29/07/2007, 9

186.4mph (300km/h) in 12.474sec










Full feature in a magazine in a couple of months time.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

A small selection of words sprang to mind when I looked at those stats. Oddly enough they all had 4 letters.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done , that car is quite fast.


----------

